# Neat ideas to help promote shows?



## brutalwizard (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello guys new to this subsection of SSO and was wondering if you guys had any neat ideas to help promote my new bands first upcoming show.We are opening for Chelsea grin and I declare war at a local venue. All our members have been in bands before and opened for all kinds of neat shows at this venue. I personally want to make a very good impression, and do my best to help promote this show. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas on how to help with that. I Thinking that possibly doing a raffle of some new locking guitar straps I have lying around as an incentive to purchase tickets directly from us.

I am excited to hear your ideas guys.


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Make some flyers and spread the word.
Word of mouth can be pretty powerful, you can also try harassing people over facebook  make an event or something.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 19, 2012)

Go to malls, other shows and even outside of high schools (if the show is all ages) and hand out flyers/demos/stickers. It's time consuming and can be met with a lot of rejection, but doing that for shows with big bands will get your band attention/draw and pay off in the end.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Dec 19, 2012)

Throw in something that's autographed by your band too. Also, go outside and talk to some of the audience, after the show. I can't think of any other way to promote your band, other meeting your demographic, especially when/if your fan base grows.


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

print flyers, hand them out at other shows in the area. be personable and friendly. no one likes the local band full of assholes (not saying you guys are by any means). everyone digs the band full of cool down to earth dudes. if people feel like they know you, they'll feel connected with your band talk about you. talk is good.


----------



## Belleal (Jan 5, 2013)

I've seen hundreds & hundreds of 5 & 10$ shows, and what I remember the most about 99% of them is that they all sucked but the free cd at the door was good. The 1% I remember liking & looking for the next time is the ones that heckled the crowd. Heckling the crowd is sort of a dieing art form, however, when its done well...well...well done.


----------



## sage (Jan 6, 2013)

Two words: food drive. Your band starts it by donating 50 lbs of food. You challenge local businesses to match it. You contact radio stations that play metal and let them know what you're doing. Tell them they can put their banner up on the stage if they donate 100 lbs of food. They'll promote your show for you. Tell your local paper and local scene websites what you're doing. Get your fans to bring cans of food for entries into a raffle. One ticket per can. Make sure you take pictures of you guys dropping the food off at the local food bank and send them to the newspapers and websites that ran stories about your actions so they can post followup material about what you're up to. You'll feel good about it and people will feel good about helping you help other people. And those good feelings they have are going to be directly linked to your band.

Edit: Oh yeah, and more people will definitely come to your show. It went from show to event, just like that. Especially if you get a young, up and coming stand up comedian to emcee the thing and handle the raffle stuff between sets. No fire breathers, chain saw jugglers, or people that attach weights to their penises.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jan 6, 2013)

Genius, sage!


----------



## McKay (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't get why people don't make adverts on youtube. As in, making a video to advertise the event and uploading it, then having it on the event page/posting it regularly on your facebook.


----------

